# Press request for euro crisis victims



## Fergal

Hello,

I am a journalist for a British national paper who is looking to set up interviews with British expats in Spain who are feeling the effects of the eurozone crisis.

Perhaps your business is suffering or your dreams of a better life in sunny Spain have not transpired.

If you would be interested in participating please contact me on:

[email protected]

or call 680 314 149.


----------



## xabiaxica

Fergal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a journalist for a British national paper who is looking to set up interviews with British expats in Spain who are feeling the effects of the eurozone crisis.
> 
> Perhaps your business is suffering or your dreams of a better life in sunny Spain have not transpired.
> 
> If you would be interested in participating please contact me on:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> or call 680 314 149.


someone has contacted me who wanted to e-mail you - there's a bit missing off your e mail address


is it .com or something else?


----------



## Fergal

The contact email ends in COM.

Thank you.


----------

